# Fishing S Florida peacocks/clown knifefish



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason and I headed south after booking a guide Capt Patrick Smith http://www.swamptosea.com/.
Jason had to fish the Florida Turnpike canal.









Stopped by Lake Ida in Delray Beach where we were going to fish the next morning.
Jason caught someones aquarium throwaway on a jig. https://coastalanglermag.com/species-month-armored-catfish/









Met Capt Patrick at 0700 at the ramp, we fished with live shad for the whole trip.
A few of the peacocks from that area.


































Then the knifefish joined the party.

















Making one bigger and gain weight.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

We ended the 4 hr trip with a hybrid feeding frenzy when Capt Patrick started emptying the livewell. Doubling up on different species.









Greedy little bugger eating shad about 1/2 its size, note the size of the S Fl skeeter in the upper right of the picture.

















Have to upload video of Jason lizard fishing/grabbing attempt. Stay tuned...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And apologies about vertical filming, shame on me.  No monopod either....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well done, great pics! That first fish doesn't even look real, crazy looking.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Well done, great pics! That first fish doesn't even look real, crazy looking.


The guide was working hard to put us on fish, plus he was using a iPhone 11, we were using our phones.
There's a bunch of fish I didn't post or we just didn't take pics of.

Average size bass throwback.









He was also using a Garmin with the Livescope transducer. Verrry interesting seeing what was under and in front of the boat, LIVE, not history.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip. Nice fish. The first one looks like a Trinidad Pleco.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to see you out and about Jason. Hope you’re well.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishing for exotics in S. Florida is extremely under rated and undervalued. Yes, non-natives aint cool, but its too late to change that so we might as well at least enjoy it and looks like yall did! GREAT trip, making me want to get back down there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad me and Mark got a chance to scratch off some bucket list species!!! Only thing that was difficult was using a guide, Captain Patrick would not let us do a thing... Kinda weird having someone do EVERYTHING fer ya!!! I felt like a LIBERAL!!!!
He put us on some great fish and will do it again!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
On the way back we hit some little canals and caught a few little bream and bass...It was a great time, next time we will hit that trail in the Everglades!!!:thumbup:


If you are looking to book a trip, call Capt Patrick!!! You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

JD, he taught us about what I called "stompbait" fishing. You familiar with that?  Makes a mess on the deck tho, he wasn't worried about that.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dam, I don't know who is uglier.... you or Jason

Thanks for the pictures and I want to go next time !


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm asking because I don't know! All catch and release? I would think you'd any any of them fish! Haha


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> I'm asking because I don't know! All catch and release? I would think you'd any any of them fish! Haha


Yea, all C&R, I'll try and pull up a map. We were fishing suburbia, don't think you'd want to eat something out of there. You should have seen the size of the crappie that Capt Patrick tossed back.

Wish I took pics when we were idling under some bridges, if the guide would have blipped the big motor, the trolling motor would be scraping the bottom of the bridge.
All the guides on that lake got no windscreens mounted.
Think if you had a polling platform, you'd come to a fast stop.

Here's the map, bottom circle is the boat launch, 98% sure the top circle is where we did the majority of fishing. Yes, we had to go under I95.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Dam, I don't know who is uglier.... you or Jason
> 
> Thanks for the pictures and I want to go next time !


But I'm older and wiser. :whistling: We'll meet you at the ramp at 0700 next time.


----------

